# This is so sad. Bearfootfarm (BFF).



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I just got off the phone with Bearfootfarm's wife, Ellen. BFF (Michael) passed away on November 15th. He had several respiratory problems and related issues. Michael died at home in his bed.

Many of us had our own opinions about BFF, good and not so good. But, no matter what your opinion was, you have to admit he was the most popular member on HT. No other member has made more posts, nor received as many "Likes." He was a magnificent debater, everything he post was backed up with facts. I, for one, will miss him terribly.










My conversation with Ellen was so sweet. There is no doubt in my mind that Ellen was very in much in love and committed to Michael. To this Yankee, Ellen was the epitome of a Southern Belle. One of the last things she said to me was to hug my wife. 

Bearfootfarm (Michael) thank you for sharing part of your life with us. You made us think, you supported us when we needed it, you made some of us say "grrrrr" at some of the stuff we disagreed with, you helped us with your knowledge and experience. The forum will not be the same without you. Thank you, my friend.

Happy trails until me meet again....


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

BFF and I were archenemies here for a good long while. 😊 We argued about everything. And then somehow we became friends. He was a good man and a great friend to me. I will really miss him. 
Thanks, Cabin Fever for finding out what happened. I’ve been worried. Now I’m just really sad.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I admired him greatly, he was honest, forthright and I will miss him so much. I considered him a trusted friend.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

I hate to hear that. Did she say how old he was? He and I agreed about 95% of the time. I could tell some of his jabs at certain posters were a bit tongue and cheek but, like me, he stuck to his views.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

poppy said:


> I hate to hear that. Did she say how old he was? He and I agreed about 95% of the time. I could tell some of his jabs at certain posters were a bit tongue and cheek but, like me, he stuck to his views.


He was 68 or 69.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Lisa. I figured somewhere in that range. We communicated some but I never asked him his age.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the information. 

I am sorry to hear of his passing. Condolences to his family.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

So sorry. Prayers for the family.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes he could grate on a body sometimes but I never took it personally. I just figured it was the way he was.

He impressed me more than a few times with his knowledge of a wide variety of topics.

RIP


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

He was truly one of a kind! Sometimes he could get under anyone's skin. He will be missed. I hope the best for his family!!!


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update. He will be missed by many and do hope his wife is well taken care of.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

"And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest"

My best thoughts and prayers to his friends and family.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Will miss him! Even when he replied to something I said in a sort of a critical way, I could not help but give him a "like". He is the kind of guy you want inspecting your airplane before it takes flight!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

That is sad news indeed. I will say prayers for Ellen.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It’s not what I wanted to hear but thank you for the update.

Anybody that took the time to get to know him, learned he was loyal, brilliant, witty and a wealth of information. 

My condolences to his wife and family.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh what a shame. Thank you for finding out snd sharing with the group. He was cunning, knew how to push people's buttons. The forum is less interesting without him.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so sad. not what i was expecting either. yes indeed. it will be less interesting without him. ~Georgia


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

It won't be the same around here. A damn shame.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I admit he and I did not always get along. But he was very knowledgeable about many subjects. Please express my condolences to the family. They have my deepest sympathy. He will be missed here as well.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know.
He was one of a kind.


----------



## HonestAbe (Nov 20, 2020)

I’ve been doing my best to read all of the accumulated wisdom on the site so while I must admit 
Cabin could you post a obituary?
I’m sure his family will miss him and wish them all comfort In his passing.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't think there is a printed obituary but he did vote in November  before he passed away.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

BearfootFarm never suffered garbage science, fake news, spin, liars, trollers, sock puppets nor opinions based on feelings.
If you agree with someone 100% of the time, neither of you are any benefit to the other when it comes to the world outside of your own.
It is a great compliment when your detractors respect you.
He has and will be greatly missed.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cabin Fever said:


> Michael died at home in his bed.


As most any man would desire.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

His passing has already left a big hole here. He will be missed. I enjoyed most of his posts. Disagreed with some, but still enjoyed them.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

We are poorer for his passing.

Oddly, BFF and I had lines we did not cross. I'd say we agreed on more than not, but we did have some major and fundamental differences in our belief system, but we never got cross about it. He gave as much respect as he got.

From what little I know, he is the guy I want in a fox hole, or lost in the woods with. He is going to pull his weight, and more. 

Godspeed my internet friend.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

This is a thread for those who cared about another member. If you don't have something decent to say, I would suggest you scroll on. GC rules still apply and insults will be deleted and warnings will be sent.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Good guy, sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

so sorry to hear this. Prayers for his family.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'll explain it for the simple minded.
If you cared about someone who has passed, you show your respects.
If you didn't like them, don't go to the funeral. You can spout your ignorance outside the graveyard.
I don't think it is unreasonable to expect this thread to be any different than a visitation line.
However, there is no rule against stupid.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

So sorry to hear this. BFF was an integral part of HT. Thank you, CF, for posting.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

He will be missed. RIP my online friend.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear of his passing. Didn't always agree with him but respected his honesty, reasoning, and intelligence.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Well, that's too bad 
I was wondering what happened to him and was hoping he was just taking a break.
BFF was a cornerstone of HT, one of the folks that made it what it is today.
Happy trails BFF, it won't be the same without you.


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

Condolences to his family and friends. It's hard to lose someone you love, especially so close to a part of a year where family is often emphasized. This year has been truly unkind to all people, regardless of their beliefs, politics, or personalities.


----------



## phrogpharmer (Apr 25, 2005)

Thank you Cabin Fever for letting us know. 
BFF led the way. He certainly caused me to rethink some of my opinions and ideas. 
He could be disagreeable but always added something to any discussion that I follow on this forum. 
I found his give and take with some of the HT people to be interesting, entertaining, and informative. 
I miss him.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I like people that make me think. Michael always did that. No we didn't always agree but that's ok too. I don't think I'll always agree with any of you guys. 

Doesn't mean I don't like you anyway. 

I wish the best for his family and friends in this trying time.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> I like people that make me think. Michael always did that. No we didn't always agree but that's ok too. I don't think I'll always agree with any of you guys.
> 
> Doesn't mean I don't like you anyway.
> 
> I wish the best for his family and friends in this trying time.


I feel much the same. It's easy to find people who support your opinion but not nearly as easy to find someone who actually makes you think.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

please send our thoughts to Ellen. I enjoyed Michael immensely


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the loss of a forum member.. 

Yes.. Agree or disagree with individual issues is one thing... The opportunity to learn something from some one, anyone, in a group is golden.. 

RIP


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Man...I just don't know what to say. BFF and I got into it a time or two over the years...but I always respected the heck out of him.

Condolences to the family...and this ain't goodbye BFF...it's just until we meet again.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 12/16/20 4:36 PM CST

My condolences to his family for their loss.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

wow, rest in peace BFF. I always enjoyed reading what you had to say. 68 seems too young


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> wow, rest in peace BFF. I always enjoyed reading what you had to say. 68 seems too young


For BFF I agree with you, however I'd like to think too that it matters how you live it. I knew a woman who lived to be 100 even and was a miserable old cuss her whole life, according to those who knew her. Then there was Jesus, who seemed to do pretty good in 33 short years.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

He is missed already.

geo


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Cabin Fever said:


> He had several respiratory problems and related issues.


COVID?



Cabin Fever said:


> *You made us think*, you supported us when we needed it, you made some of us say "grrrrr" at some of the stuff we disagreed with, you helped us with your knowledge and experience. *The forum will not be the same without you.*


Well said.

Always admired his 'tell it like it is' style, here and in other forums.
Backing up with facts was highly educational.
He will definitely be missed.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm truly saddened to hear this. My best to BFF's family.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Rest in peace BFF.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Please send my Deepest Condolences to his family.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Condolences to the family.


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

I was very sorry to read this. So sad. BFF will be missed greatly. Prayers for his family.


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

So sad  he will be missed! I am sorry to hear how Ellen must be feeling at this time and my thoughts are with her.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you CF for letting us know. I have learned much from BFF and will miss him a lot. So glad he had such a loving wife to tend him....


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I never know what to say when these things happen.

I should have suspected something was up. He sent me a PM a month or two ago, asking for my address. He said he wanted to compensate me for some computer work I did for him. I told him that it wasn't necessary, but he insisted. He mailed me a generous check. I guess he was settling his accounts.

My concern is that he and I were on opposite ends of the political spectrum. We sparred with each other a lot. I just hope I wasn't too hard on his political ideas to the point of being unfair. Of course it's too late to apologize now. 🙁


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Nevada said:


> I never know what to say when these things happen.
> 
> I should have suspected something was up. He sent me a PM a month or two ago, asking for my address. He said he wanted to compensate me for some computer work I did for him. I told him that it wasn't necessary, but he insisted. He mailed me a generous check. I guess he was settling his accounts.
> 
> My concern is that he and I were on opposite ends of the political spectrum. We sparred with each other a lot. I just hope I wasn't too hard on his political ideas to the point of being unfair. Of course it's too late to apologize now. 🙁


Nevada, I doubt BFF ever thought you unfair. In all my interactions with him over the years, I don't believe he'd ever think that about someone he valued... especially as much as you!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i wouldn't give it a second thought Nevada. most of us know he wasn't like that. i suspect he enjoyed it if right was known. 

i know i miss him. he helped me a lot also. not the least of which was this new computer. he touched a lot of us. i lost my bro a couple years ago but i hadn't seen or talked to him in 40 years so i wasn't sad or anything but BFF was here every day interacting with us. good or bad.

like it was mentioned above i knew someone who was 97 or so and everyone thought he was a miserable,mean old cuss. he was my husband and i wont tell you what i thought about him.~Georgia


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Lisa in WA said:


> He was 68 or 69.


Way too young, may he RIP, the old curmudgeon, And I say that honourably


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Definitely sad to hear


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear this
We butted heads many moons ago over something and neither of us budged for about a week
He had a keen sense of humor and insight, I really liked most of his posts
Condolences to his family, he will be missed.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Don't be sad that he is gone. Be happy that he was here.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

My first thought when I saw this was of BFF's weather post.


https://www.accuweather.com/en/severe-weather/nearly-5-million-people-under-intense-thunderstorm-threat-for-christmas-eve/872753


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you Cabin Fever for posting this thread and letting us all know about Michael's passing. I am late to this thread, having just today found out here what has happened with BFF, but I want to say my respects too. 

I think Michael must have had a lot more friends online than any of us can imagine. He was a highly respected friend to me and to some other non-HT forum members here in Canada, mutual friends of BFF's and mine who I must now pass on this news to.

Someone up-thread said that Bear Foot Farm was a corner stone of this forum and truer word were never said. This place will not be the same without him and he will be greatly missed, not forgotten.

My deepest condolences to Michael's beloved Ellen and all their friends and family members.

His spirit soars free on the wings of angels.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

As of yesterday, HTAdmin noted BFF as 'In Memoriam'.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Very sad news


----------

